# K2 Lien AT Vs Rome Katana??



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi guys.
Looking for a single binding that i'll use on all boards - all mountain like a capita doa and probably a rossignol sashimi or rome powder division. Riding the french alpes and if all goes well - japan!
K2 lien AT sound good and are a lot cheaper than the katana. However katana has more reviews around which are all good except thegoodride saying it has a massive dead spot under foot. 
Like the look of the k2 but the toestrap looks particularly flimsy. 
My previous bindings have been burton cartel and malaria (EST) but having moved away from EST decided it's time to try a new binding. 
Any reviews/thoughts on either?

edit: originally was going to get the arbor cypress but saw lots of reviews stating poor build with stiff ratchets and chipped heel cups on first use etc. shame


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

The good ride IS a dead spot lol.
Look into the year of the cypress being reviewed. The build quality has improved. I did a season on them last year and they’re pretty great. A little big for my boot though. I’m considering a Katana if the fit is better.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The Katana is still my number one do anything binding. Liens are in that list for me too and I have ridden them on anything from a Sashimi to Signal Park, to the K2 Overboard and my Zoid. Just depends on feel. The Liens have a skatier feel with Tripod, the Romes have a more traditional and more powerful feel underfoot. 

The Rome DOD is also on that list, they're cheaper, might be worth hunting some of those down.


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> The good ride IS a dead spot lol.
> Look into the year of the cypress being reviewed. The build quality has improved. I did a season on them last year and they’re pretty great. A little big for my boot though. I’m considering a Katana if the fit is better.


It was 2019 - quite a few reviews on amazon and the comments under goodride saying poor build quality and damage early on. However i do still like the look of the cypress especially those ankle straps. I do wonder if the highback comes up too high though and may cause some calf bite?



Nivek said:


> The Katana is still my number one do anything binding. Liens are in that list for me too and I have ridden them on anything from a Sashimi to Signal Park, to the K2 Overboard and my Zoid. Just depends on feel. The Liens have a skatier feel with Tripod, the Romes have a more traditional and more powerful feel underfoot.
> 
> The Rome DOD is also on that list, they're cheaper, might be worth hunting some of those down.


Great. Thanks. Sounds like the katana is a good binding - despite the "good ride" saying it has a "huge dead spot" under foot. The Lien does well to be a close second though with a $150 lower price point - but sounds like the Katana clinches it.

I prefer the katana over DOD in that the sizing window of the katana puts me nicely in the middle whereas with the DOD i'm the very bottom of the larger size. 

Out of interest - as you mentioned the Sashimi - i'm looking at that for japan would you recommend it? Considering that with the katana but still not 100% firm on the choice.


----------



## Doraibu (Aug 13, 2017)

Is the Katana stiffer and more responsive than burton re:flex genesis ? Interested in the katana as well. Looking for something more responsive / stiffer than genesis. The d3o seems like a nice bonus for boards that aren’t very damped. Targa seems a bit too stiff though


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

Nivek said:


> The Katana is still my number one do anything binding. Liens are in that list for me too and I have ridden them on anything from a Sashimi to Signal Park, to the K2 Overboard and my Zoid. Just depends on feel. The Liens have a skatier feel with Tripod, the Romes have a more traditional and more powerful feel underfoot.
> 
> The Rome DOD is also on that list, they're cheaper, might be worth hunting some of those down.





RIDERUK said:


> MrDavey2Shoes said:
> 
> 
> > The good ride IS a dead spot lol.
> ...


Just seen in another thread that the katana have eaten into the back of people’s boots. The post suggests after one day it destroyed their boots. Is this something you’ve noticed @Nivek ? 
Maybe avoid the katana!


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

@RIDERUK negative of cypress calf bite


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Doraibu said:


> Is the Katana stiffer and more responsive than burton re:flex genesis ? Interested in the katana as well. Looking for something more responsive / stiffer than genesis. The d3o seems like a nice bonus for boards that aren’t very damped. Targa seems a bit too stiff though


Katana has the metal base that's stiffer than the plastic Genesis. I'm pretty heavy and flexy plastic bases annoy me especially on stiffer boards; the Katana's don't annoy me while Reflex bindings usually do.

Targa has an extremely rigid base and high back but manages to be really comfortable somehow and I love it. DoD's are like that but with the stiffness turned down a few notches. For me Katana vs. DoD is pretty much a toss-up and I own both, although the Katana's have the previous style batmobile-looking highback.


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

drblast said:


> Doraibu said:
> 
> 
> > Is the Katana stiffer and more responsive than burton re:flex genesis ? Interested in the katana as well. Looking for something more responsive / stiffer than genesis. The d3o seems like a nice bonus for boards that aren’t very damped. Targa seems a bit too stiff though
> ...


So it’s an even split between dod and katana - but do you like the targa more? Considering them myself but different heel strap and worried also may be too stiff. Previously owned katanas a few years back


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

drblast said:


> Katana has the metal base that's stiffer than the plastic Genesis. I'm pretty heavy and flexy plastic bases annoy me especially on stiffer boards; the Katana's don't annoy me while Reflex bindings usually do.
> 
> 
> 
> Targa has an extremely rigid base and high back but manages to be really comfortable somehow and I love it. DoD's are like that but with the stiffness turned down a few notches. For me Katana vs. DoD is pretty much a toss-up and I own both, although the Katana's have the previous style batmobile-looking highback.


The reason you give is spot on and is exactly the same for me except in reverse. I tried some Targas and couldn't get on with them. That super stiff base felt heavy and dead to me. I'm about 200lbs no lightweight but smaller than you I'm guessing. 

I think when getting down to the finer points like this there's no accounting for taste.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

frankyfc said:


> Nivek said:
> 
> 
> > The Katana is still my number one do anything binding. Liens are in that list for me too and I have ridden them on anything from a Sashimi to Signal Park, to the K2 Overboard and my Zoid. Just depends on feel. The Liens have a skatier feel with Tripod, the Romes have a more traditional and more powerful feel underfoot.
> ...


We've been selling Katana in the shop since they debuted and the Vice the last couple of years and while I can't say that noone is having issues, noone has come back complaining about issues. My time in the two was for testing so I cant speak long term boot wear, I did own Targas and zero issues with them. 

Katana old highback was very similar in feel to the DOD but a slightly softer frame. The new one has a much more supportive highback and now rides a bit stiffer than DOD. Targa is beef. No doubt. It is a true freeride binding built to handle it and is focused on durability and support. If you want freeride and active feel there are other options.

As far as Sashimi, I have only ridden the Light. I loved it, and as long as you're under 160lbs then Katana/Sashimi Light would be a really solid surfier pow setup.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

frankyfc said:


> So it’s an even split between dod and katana - but do you like the targa more? Considering them myself but different heel strap and worried also may be too stiff. Previously owned katanas a few years back


For me if I had to choose one it would be the Targa because they can handle stiff freeride boards no question, and do everything else really well too. DoD's handle everything else no question but some freeride boards I miss that super locked-in stiff feel. I'm perfectly happy with super responsive bindings on a soft board, but not a fan of the opposite.



Snow Hound said:


> The reason you give is spot on and is exactly the same for me except in reverse. I tried some Targas and couldn't get on with them. That super stiff base felt heavy and dead to me. I'm about 200lbs no lightweight but smaller than you I'm guessing.
> 
> I think when getting down to the finer points like this there's no accounting for taste.


Yeah I'm the same weight as you and 6'3" with long legs so I have a lot of leverage. I used to ride Re:flex malavitas on a TRice Pro and didn't really like that setup, like I was missing responsiveness and I was riding on top of the board doing its thing rather than pushing it to do what I wanted. Then I swapped the Vitas out with Union TRice Pros and the board came alive. Targas go even more in that direction. I really do like that hair-trigger feel but it is a personal preference and I've swapped boards for a few runs with people who felt like they could barely turn on my board and hated the setup.

I think for those thinking they would like something like Targas but are concerned about the weight or anything Now Drives might be what you're looking for. If you want a slightly less stiff Targa, DoD's are it.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Nivek said:


> frankyfc said:
> 
> 
> > Nivek said:
> ...





drblast said:


> frankyfc said:
> 
> 
> > So it’s an even split between dod and katana - but do you like the targa more? Considering them myself but different heel strap and worried also may be too stiff. Previously owned katanas a few years back
> ...


Interested. 
So do the d.o.d lose much performance over the katana? Noted they’re a much cheaper binding - but still responsive?

Sounds like targa is a bit of a beast. 
How about arbor cypress or k2 lien AT as alternatives?


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

drblast said:


> Targas go even more in that direction. I really do like that hair-trigger feel but it is a personal preference



Yeah baby. Just picked up a pair of targas. Can’t wait til November. Lock me in, bitch. Precise, hair-trigger responsiveness is how I roll.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Decade190 said:


> Interested.
> So do the d.o.d lose much performance over the katana? Noted they’re a much cheaper binding - but still responsive?
> 
> Sounds like targa is a bit of a beast.
> How about arbor cypress or k2 lien AT as alternatives?


Targas are a beast, but like a beast with a really comfortable saddle on it.

I don't know how DoD compares to the latest, stiffer Katana, but performance-wise I'd put DoD's on anything and be happy. DoD's hold up just fine on my freeride boards - Targas are just even better there. If I'm going to be riding really tracked out bumpy stuff that slot in the DoD highback softens the hits a bit which is nice on the knees.

Katanas have more size options so the M/L can save some weight if you're an L/XL in DoD's, and they have pivot mount which is one of the best features ever. I'm betting I'd love the new Katanas with the stiffer high back.

But all three bindings I'm happy to ride on pretty much anything. Just different flavors of excellent metal bindings really.

My flowchart for Rome bindings:
Do I really want pivot mount? 
No Pivot Mount -> DoD
Yes Pivot Mount -> Do I want a super stiff highback with a locked in feel?
Yes Stiff -> Targa
No Stiff -> Do my girlfriends and I roll around naked in $100 bills before lighting them on fire?
Yes Dentist -> Black Label
No Dentist -> Katana

I think I got that from Rome's web site but can't remember.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The flow chart might be from Rome. Pretty sure the Dentist comments are from me. Blacklables are total bougie loveliness that ride amazing though.


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

drblast said:


> Targas are a beast, but like a beast with a really comfortable saddle on it.
> 
> I don't know how DoD compares to the latest, stiffer Katana, but performance-wise I'd put DoD's on anything and be happy. DoD's hold up just fine on my freeride boards - Targas are just even better there. If I'm going to be riding really tracked out bumpy stuff that slot in the DoD highback softens the hits a bit which is nice on the knees.
> 
> ...





Nivek said:


> The flow chart might be from Rome. Pretty sure the Dentist comments are from me. Blacklables are total bougie loveliness that ride amazing though.


Nice. How do the targa compare to other brands - say next to a malavita or genesis X are they a whole bunch more stiff? I have ridden the 2017 katana on and off and never found them to be as stiff as advertised by rome (7-9/10). So wondering if the slight step up of the targa will be manageable. 
Thought about the d.o.d. but want the new toe strap. 

Will targas overpower a midflex/just above mid board like the DWD Kwon or Salomon assassin?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I have ridden and like NX2s on Jib decks, so stiff bindings on soft boards is definitely doable. Rode my Targas on a Lago Open Road, Gen1 Arbor Clovis, Signal Freedom Machine, Gnu Zoid, Ride Alter Ego, and a bunch of test boards. They are stiff. Stiffer than Gen X for sure. But very rideable. If you want the most support you can get it is the binding to get.


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

Nivek said:


> I have ridden and like NX2s on Jib decks, so stiff bindings on soft boards is definitely doable. Rode my Targas on a Lago Open Road, Gen1 Arbor Clovis, Signal Freedom Machine, Gnu Zoid, Ride Alter Ego, and a bunch of test boards. They are stiff. Stiffer than Gen X for sure. But very rideable. If you want the most support you can get it is the binding to get.


sweet. appreciate it.
but still comfortable?
my other option is d.o.d. but feel they lose some of the higher end features and may not be quite responsive enough...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

You do lose pivot mount, but gain more frame. The double under wrap frame is responsive. Period. I can put DODs on everything from jib decks, to surfers, to freeride beef sticks and all stuff in between. There's a reason it's the most used binding by the team.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

RIDERUK said:


> Nivek said:
> 
> 
> > I have ridden and like NX2s on Jib decks, so stiff bindings on soft boards is definitely doable. Rode my Targas on a Lago Open Road, Gen1 Arbor Clovis, Signal Freedom Machine, Gnu Zoid, Ride Alter Ego, and a bunch of test boards. They are stiff. Stiffer than Gen X for sure. But very rideable. If you want the most support you can get it is the binding to get.
> ...





Nivek said:


> You do lose pivot mount, but gain more frame. The double under wrap frame is responsive. Period. I can put DODs on everything from jib decks, to surfers, to freeride beef sticks and all stuff in between. There's a reason it's the most used binding by the team.


You’ll also lose the new toestraps (aux grip) and no d30 padding under foot. You might be able to get the DOD’s and email rome for the new toestraps though. 

Be aware the flex is a 7 though compared to katana that’s quite soft. 
Black label would be better but hella expensive and probably has the same problem with eating boots that is described in the other thread


----------



## dannyboy617 (Nov 10, 2017)

I own a pair of 2017/2018 Targas and 2017/2018 390 bosses.

The Targas stay on a 2018/19 Mod and the 390 bosses are on a 2017/2018 BSoD.

I have had some issues with them. I have replaced a heel strap on the 390 boss, heel strap ratchet on the Targa, lost a Targa high back fastener mid day (thankfully the on hill shop had some burton hardware that was compatible), and I have had to replace two medial side ladder straps (one on Targa and one on 390).

That is over the course of ~110 days. Thankfully Rome's customer support is great, and they send out replacement parts no questions asked. They often send multiple spares, so I have a bag of parts I bring to the mountain is case I have an issue. The two ladder straps broke on super cold single digit days. 

The heel straps on the Targas are awesome. I keep them on the soft adjustment setting and they are pretty comfortable while offering great support and just enough tweak ability to finesse a grab. No issues with the toe straps.

The highbacks are supportive. One minor issue I have with the high backs is that the forward lean adjustment tab will pop loose every run. Maybe I have them setup wrong. Doesn't really effect my riding though because the high back forward lean won't slide even though the tab is unlocked.

One reason to go with Targa/Katana/DoD over Lein would be warranty/customer support. Go with whatever binding you can find the deepest discount on.


----------

